
Brexit: UK starts work on buying own sat-nav system to rival Galileo - aluket
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-53192842
======
rjsw
Except it isn't a sat-nav system that we have bought [1].

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jun/26/satellite-
ex...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jun/26/satellite-experts-
oneweb-investment-uk-galileo-brexit)

